
Announcing Docker Cloud: One big failure. - brendandburns
https://medium.com/@andrewmclagan/recently-docker-acquired-tutum-a-container-orchestration-platform-based-around-the-docker-eco-2886740865d1#.yt2uk8vpb
======
88e282102ae2e5b
> Our team assumed that upon public release of the platform by Docker it would
> be production ready. To that end we spent considerable time, resources and
> finance integrating it into the workflow of a large project we are
> undertaking.

So yes, basing your production build around something that is completely
untested and untestable does carry some risk. Imagine that.

